# What's your favorite resident evil game?



## Ishmael (Jun 19, 2016)

My favorite would have to be 6 or revelations 2 because of the fun I've had playing with family. Five was okay.


----------



## Krory (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## Xiammes (Jun 19, 2016)

RE2 > REmake > RE4 > RE 1 > RE 0 > RE 3 > RECVX > RE5 > RE 6

Objective tier list

Note* 
I love every game except RE6.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 19, 2016)

Either 3 or 4 cuz "muh nostalgia". Revelations is pretty on point too.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 19, 2016)

CVX is my favorite. I hold REmake as the best one however. Here's hoping RE2make delivers


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## Furious George (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 22, 2016)

Just because I cooped the entire game, I had the best experience. But if you do it alone, it's not as good.


----------



## The World (Jun 22, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> RE2 > REmake > RE4 > RE 1 > RE 0 > RE 3 > RECVX > RE5 > RE 6
> 
> Objective tier list
> 
> ...



0 above 3? surely you jest


----------



## The World (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 22, 2016)

REmake>4>6>REv2

6 purely from a mechanical perspective.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 22, 2016)

The World said:


> 0 above 3? surely you jest



Not in the least, besides Nemesis the game doesn't stand out. I really dig the partner system of RE0.


----------



## The World (Jun 22, 2016)

the inventory system was shit
I replayed the remaster system
I did the train section just fine but then went over to a guide because of the idiotic hookshot shit that I had to drop at random places that the game never hints towards
same with other key items
Billy and Rebecca might as well be farts in the wind because they have as much character development/dialogue/interaction as oxygen in space
besides Billy's infamous STAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARS line ofc 

not alot of variety with the enemies either


----------



## The World (Jun 22, 2016)

6 was exhausting, repetitive at times, and ridiculous af. And some parts weren't cohesive with others as some other parts were, and some parts had shit endings, but it was still a better game than 5 was


----------



## The World (Jun 22, 2016)

yea because I didn't care enough to get to a wall where i needed a certain key item and run back all the way to say the broken train 50 door animations a way and then run aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaall the way back to my destination again you dweeb

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gunstarvillain (Jun 22, 2016)

0_5_4_6 in that order


----------



## GRIMMM (Jun 23, 2016)

RE 2 > REmake > RE 1 > RE 3 > RE CVX > RE4 > RE 0 = RE REV = RE REV 2 > RE 5 > RE 6 = RE Survivor.


----------



## Disquiet (Jun 23, 2016)

Haven't played them all (not even 4), but of those I've played...

CV >> 2 > 3 > 1 > REmake >> 5

CV (not X; never played CVX) remains my favourite by a wide margin. I feel like I should enjoy REmake more than I do, but it feels drab and flavourless.

And 5 just isn't fun.


----------



## Krory (Jun 24, 2016)

>REmake near the bottom



Die in a fire.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## chibbselect (Jun 26, 2016)

In order of best to worst...

1.) _tie between REmake and RE2_
A decade and a half after their release and I still can't decide between them. REmake was the pinnacle of what I consider to be the "RE experience". RE2 had a lot going for it, though, including (technically) four semi-distinct playthroughs and (in the N64 version at least--don't laugh) the randomized item setting. I personally feel that getting into the police station and finding nothing but magnum rounds (while playing as Claire) and blue herbs was rather fun.

2.)_ Code Veronica_
I think this game was designed by people who worked in separate buildings and never communicated with each other, so the end result was a bit... weird. All the same, it was good.

3.) _RE4_
This game was a evil traitor that discarded all of RE's quiet survival horror elements and tried to be a second-person shooter instead and it was also fun as hell.

4.) _RE0_
Ugg. At least this game had REmake's graphics and some of its mechanics. Everything else about it was meh and the buddy system was painful.

5.) _RE3_
I played and beat this game and somehow remember absolutely nothing about it. It's this low on my list because it left no impression on me whatsoever.

6.) RE5
Just playing this game for about 2 hours made me want to go do old people things like my taxes.

...didn't play 6.


----------



## Bishamon (Jun 29, 2016)

4 is one of the best games ever made, I actually just got done replaying it a day or two ago after not playing it at all for nearly 10 years and it's just as awesome today as it was back then. I also appreciate the fact that it's the only one in the series that seems to be aware of how fucking dumb the entire premise of the series is, and it gets a few extra points for not taking itself very seriously, which makes a lot of the dumb dialogue tolerable.

The rest of the RE games haven't aged nearly as well unfortunately - I tried to play RE2 and 3 on the my laptop (with a 360 controller) and all I got was exhaustion. The controls are just awful,  fixed camera angles is one of the worst phases gaming ever went through, and the dialogue is unbearably lame. I don't remember anything about 0, and I liked Code Veronica and REmake back in the day but haven't played them in a million years.

Weirdly I've been trying to play 5 since I liked it quite a bit back in the day but despite loving 4 I'm just not really feeling it much, I'm not really sure what it is; It's not even the partner AI or the fact that everything is the same as 4 or anything, I just can't seem to have much will power to play it.

6 was shit. 7 looks kinda promising though.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 30, 2016)

This thread is slowly making me realize that the Resident Evil fanbase is as divided as the Sonic fanbase.

Which makes perfect sense since Capcom is going full retard Sega and making a game that no one is asking for but it's already gaining fans that have absolutely no reason to like it since it has less to do with classic Resident Evil than fucking Resident Evil 6.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Krory (Jun 30, 2016)

Deathbringerpt said:


> This thread is slowly making me realize that the Resident Evil fanbase is as divided as the Sonic fanbase.
> 
> Which makes perfect sense since Capcom is going full retard Sega and making a game that no one is asking for but it's already gaining fans that have absolutely no reason to like it since it has less to do with classic Resident Evil than fucking Resident Evil 6.



Well at least Resident Evil 6 tied into it storywise - in a lot of avenues, really. And it gave us canon LeonxAda shit.

But RE7 is more like, "Fuck it all, toss all remaining plot and characters into a garbage fire, we're going into this shit FRESH. Give me a first-person perspective character with no name and no personality, because that shit is scary as fuck!"


----------



## SenPAIN (Jun 30, 2016)

Resident Evil 4 was epic!
But the one i played most was resident evil 6, i loved revelations too.
Favorites: Code Veronica X, Resident Evil 6, 4 and Revelations.


----------



## Bishamon (Jun 30, 2016)

How do you even keep it going after a shit show like 6? In terms of continuing its shitty plot and all around shitty quality it'd be like trying to serve a real meal after you "Pranked" someone by shitting on their plate, telling them that's their meal and then force them to eat it.

In terms of relevancy, the series' scale just went impossibly out of control - If they were to up the ante in the next game it'd have to be in fucking space. And if they were to do that and SOMEHOW not make it embarassing well alright, but then what's next? Fighting god, who is also a zombie and determined to rebuild Umbrella?  - Come to think of it, that might just make sense; Maybe then we'll finally learn who the fuck keeps putting all these misathronpic dipshits in a position where they can cause so much mayhem across the world, and where the hell do they get all their resources from. It was god's fault all along! 

That said, I kinda think Capcom shot themselves in the foot by not making it a full on reboot and letting the series' entire continuinity remain relevant, considering that this will mean that at SOME point they'll have to pick it up where they left it off because fans aren't going to forget the fact that Capcom is suddenly ignoring the characters they like. And they're not going to take a timeskip and a "they got old and tired" excuse for off-screening them permanently, either. And it's also really, really, really, really hard to imagine how a seemingly down-to-earth, personal story like the one that's apparently gonna be told in RE7 could possibly connect to the rest of the series' universe without undermining it severely. There is a rumor that apparently the game will feature Ada Wong (because a voice actress that sounds extremely similar to her voice can be heard in a voice mail or something), so that might be one way to connect it to the grand story in a semi-relevant way but it'd still be hard to tell why this couldn't be a side story rather than a main entry.


----------



## Krory (Jul 1, 2016)

It wouldn't be the first time Capcom recycled a voice actor/actress for different roles - Laura Bailey's done three different RE voices to date (though one was a CGI movie), as has Sam Riegel. Not to mention Courtenay Taylor is becoming a big name now thanks to Fallout 4, despite the negative reception of her voice. Then again, nothing in the demo and trailer are actually in the game either, so... not to mention Capcom has already said the cast of RE7 is a completely new set of characters.

Also, they wouldn't have had to "up the ante" in terms of global scale - people keep pretending like the Revelations games don't even exist like they haven't done better stories in a timeline where ones like RE5 and RE6 exist.  Resident Evil 7 could've been a great return for Jill Valentine after scientists stopped poking and prodding her and she finished the rehab BSSA was making her go through.  It was already set up in Revelations 2, as well as a continuation on Alex Wesker.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 4, 2016)

Resident Evil 4.


----------

